# Who Is Gilligan



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

*Who is Gilligan*​
*Who do you think Gilligan is?*

Hootbob77.69%tdvffjohn77.69%PDX_Doug2729.67%Thor88.79%Somebody else4246.15%


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

OK everybody who do you think Gilligan is? I can not vote because I know who the person is.

Leon


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Crawfish aren't you missing someone









Tami


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Crawfish aren't you missing someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH! What she said!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Crawfish aren't you missing someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Crawfish aren't you missing someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is missing somebody, isn't he.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> I can not vote because I know who the person is.


You think so?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I voted for somebody else but that is because a very reliable but unnamed third party source assured me that PDX said it wasn't him.









It's nice to see that my distinguished name is not associated here with such antics.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Crawfish aren't you missing someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no
[/quote]
Hmm... Curious reply Wolfie?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Crawfish aren't you missing someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no
[/quote]
Hmm... Curious reply Wolfie?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

YES Wolfie ............ Who do YOU think is is ??







inquiry minds want to know


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

campmg said:


> I voted for somebody else but that is because a very reliable but unnamed third party source assured me that PDX said it wasn't him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know PDX_Doug was interrogated extensively by this very reliable but unnamed third party source.
All indications are that 'Gilligan' is not Doug, based on the intensive and grueling interrogation.
Funny thing though, Doug never once made direct eye contact while denying his involvement in the Gilligan conspiracy


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> I voted for somebody else but that is because a very reliable but unnamed third party source assured me that PDX said it wasn't him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know PDX_Doug was interrogated extensively by this very reliable but unnamed third party source.
All indications are that 'Gilligan' is not Doug, based on the intensive and grueling interrogation.
Funny thing though, Doug never once made direct eye contact while denying his involvement in the Gilligan conspiracy








[/quote]


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Crawfish aren't you missing someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no
[/quote]
Hmm... Curious reply Wolfie?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

YES Wolfie ............ Who do YOU think is is ??







inquiry minds want to know
[/quote]
I voted - didn't you?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This is just the best thread ever! Fantastic!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I can not vote because I know who the person is.


You think so?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Yeah! What Doug said!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Crawfish aren't you missing someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no
[/quote]
Hmm... Curious reply Wolfie?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

YES Wolfie ............ Who do YOU think is is ??







inquiry minds want to know
[/quote]
I voted - didn't you?
[/quote]

Of course you did


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Crawfish aren't you missing someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not referring to me are you?








I promise you it is not me. But I have contacted the person who I thought it was and they confessed.

Leon


----------



## TheSkipper2 (Aug 31, 2006)

hey little buddy! are you causing troble again?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Crawfish aren't you missing someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not referring to me are you?








I promise you it is not me. But I have contacted the person who I thought it was and they confessed.

Leon








[/quote]

*Really * Very interesting


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> I have contacted the person who I thought it was and they confessed.


Obviously Leon, some people don't know the meaning of the term 'Off the record'!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Crawfish aren't you missing someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not referring to me are you?








I promise you it is not me. But I have contacted the person who I thought it was and they confessed.
Leon








[/quote]
Leon, don't let her egg you on...she's harmless. Tami's committment to unravelling this mystery has simply been astonishing --- she's jumped from accusing me --- to accusing Doug --- then even poor Pluto was in her cross-hairs...until he was demoted --- now she's moved on to you. Whose it gonna be next, Tami? Huh? Bambi?









I've just been sitting back & watching....and Tami...perhaps you doth protest too much...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I've just been sitting back & watching....and Tami...perhaps you doth protest too much...


Talk about the pot calling the kettle black!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_The ship set ground on the shore of this uncharted desert isle 
With Gilligan , The Skipper too, 
The millionaire and his wife, The movie star 
The professor and Mary Ann..._


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

hmmmm ................. Bambi


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Leon, don't let her egg you on...she's harmless. Tami's committment to unravelling this mystery has simply been astonishing --- she's jumped from accusing me --- to accusing Doug --- then even poor Pluto was in her cross-hairs...until he was demoted --- now she's moved on to you. Whose it gonna be next, Tami? Huh? Bambi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wolfie, I know how Tami feels. If I am trying to figure something out and I am having trouble finding the answer, I really get tunnel vision on it until I figure it out.
I am working on the Skipper2 right now. I think I have it down to two people. I need a little more time to investigate.

Leon


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

btw, PDX-Professor-Rat-,

You said, and I quote"


> The pump draws exclusively from the tank, and will not boost the city water at all. That is unless Wolfie  , er, Gilligan messed up the connections!


Cute. But, you of all others know just how non-mechanically inclined AND  math-averse I am. How in the world can you believe that I would have a clue re:where there's 'sposed to be a connection for - uh - oh, I don't know - say - anything  (even if it was the wrong one)?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Leon, she's just sore b/c I accused her right from the start ...............c'mon Wolfie fess up


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Leon, she's just sore b/c I accused her right from the start ...............c'mon Wolfie fess up


Ok - you got me there - you're right - I was the 1st one you accused .... AND YOU WERE WRONG!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> btw, PDX-Professor-Rat-,
> 
> You said, and I quote"
> 
> ...


You're making my case here Wolfie! Just keep talking!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> btw, PDX-Professor-Rat-,
> 
> You said, and I quote"
> 
> ...


You're making my case here Wolfie! Just keep talking!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]







HUH?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

if the conveyor belt rotates counterclockwise at a speed of 4 rpm, and corn has a 38 degree angle of repose, how many.......


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

hurricaneplumber said:


> if the conveyor belt rotates counterclockwise at a speed of 4 rpm, and corn has a 38 degree angle of repose, how many.......


I don't get it


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I voted for me just because I wanted to


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

hurricaneplumber said:


> if the conveyor belt rotates counterclockwise at a speed of 4 rpm, and corn has a 38 degree angle of repose, how many.......


LOL! My neighbor's just gone back to college and has to take all those basic math classes again. She said: "I can do all the regular stuff but those word problems - yuck - who cares where and at what speed the trains are going to pass each other, as long as they're not on the same track!!" (Sorry, just reminded me of that conversation!).


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

RizFam said:


> if the conveyor belt rotates counterclockwise at a speed of 4 rpm, and corn has a 38 degree angle of repose, how many.......


I don't get it








[/quote]

Read this and you will


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ve read it many times and still don t get it







An oldie but goodie from the archives


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

mjatalley said:


> if the conveyor belt rotates counterclockwise at a speed of 4 rpm, and corn has a 38 degree angle of repose, how many.......


I don't get it








[/quote]

Read this and you will








[/quote]
Boy, does that bring back memories......









Steve


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

So did anybody figure out who Gilligan really is?

I'm pretty sure I know who Gilligan is. Have to PM tonight. If I'm correct then Doug you should know who he is. The others well you just didn't have that problem with your trailer ---- HINT! HINT!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

mjatalley said:


> if the conveyor belt rotates counterclockwise at a speed of 4 rpm, and corn has a 38 degree angle of repose, how many.......


I don't get it








[/quote]

Read this and you will








[/quote]

Thank You, I think







I've been reading that & MAN my head is spinning







& I have a headache now.

Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> if the conveyor belt rotates counterclockwise at a speed of 4 rpm, and corn has a 38 degree angle of repose, how many.......


I don't get it








[/quote]
Read this and you will








[/quote]
Thank You, I think







I've been reading that & MAN my head is spinning







& I have a headache now.

Tami








[/quote]
Imagine what it was like as it was all unfolding!!!!! Those of us who were there, shudder everytime ANYONE says the "C" word


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> if the conveyor belt rotates counterclockwise at a speed of 4 rpm, and corn has a 38 degree angle of repose, how many.......


I don't get it








[/quote]
Read this and you will








[/quote]
Thank You, I think







I've been reading that & MAN my head is spinning







& I have a headache now.

Tami








[/quote]
Imagine what it was like as it was all unfolding!!!!! Those of us who were there, shudder everytime ANYONE says the "C" word
[/quote]

I read it also and I wish I had been there while it was unfolding. I had it figured out from the gitgo...I just agreed with Gilli....Doug!









Dan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> So did anybody figure out who Gilligan really is?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know who Gilligan is. Have to PM tonight. If I'm correct then Doug you should know who he is. The others well you just didn't have that problem with your trailer ---- HINT! HINT!


????????????


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> if the conveyor belt rotates counterclockwise at a speed of 4 rpm, and corn has a 38 degree angle of repose, how many.......


I don't get it








[/quote]
Read this and you will








[/quote]
Thank You, I think







I've been reading that & MAN my head is spinning







& I have a headache now.

Tami








[/quote]
Imagine what it was like as it was all unfolding!!!!! Those of us who were there, shudder everytime ANYONE says the "C" word
[/quote]

Now I understand all of the conveyer belt comments I've been hearing about for the last 6 months.








Thanks mjatalley for enlightening me









Tami


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I think there is a little bit of Gilligan in us all.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Now I understand all of the conveyer belt comments I've been hearing about for the last 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tami,

Don't tell me you read the entire conveyor belt thread!!! You really need to get out more.









Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey John you could take me off that list 
If you look at his post a lot of them are on when I'm at work (6:30am - 3:00pm)
And I can't really spray and type at the same time
Sorry










Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Hey John you could take me off that list
> If you look at his post a lot of them are on when I'm at work (6:30am - 3:00pm)
> And I can't really spray and type at the same time
> Sorry
> ...


Yeah, yeah, yeah. Keep trying Don. We know you're just trying to throw us off the trail. Like you can't get to a computer when you take a break. Yeah, right. Now I KNOW it's you.







Or, maybe it's Peg. Hmmmm.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Assuming the profile is correct, the local time is set for Eastern time.....

That eliminates the west coasters.....unless they are very, very sneaky west coasters
















Steve


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Whoever it is is really sneaky, since Goshen is also on Eastern time. This was well thought out.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Even the birthdate is Denver s actual birthdate







Well planned


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Whoever it is...

Has way too much time on their hands...........


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I checked back this morning just to see if I got a PM back from Gilligan. NO PM yet . But I did check the threads I was thinking about and sure as shootin, My hint is right there in black and white. For the most part all of you , Wolf, Riz , TDVFFJohn, PDX, HootBob are in that thread.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok, I tried keeping my mouth shut. I voted









Here is how I see it.

Gilligan - PDX (the conveyor belt) Has top votes
Skipper - Hootbob (I have never seen him without a hat)
Professor - toss up (can PDX have 2 personalities







)
Marianne - Wolfie
Movie Star - Lots of folks here but Tami fits this one
Thurston Howell the 3rd - me (my public school nickname)
The guest stars - the Outbackers.com family

Everyone on the island had fun got along and learned from each other; sure sounds like Outbackers.com

How does the label guy fit into this???









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Everyone on the island had fun got along and learned from each other; sure sounds like Outbackers.com


Sure have to agree with you there, ThorMr. Howell. Hey, where's Mrs. Howell?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Here is how I see it.
> 
> Gilligan - PDX (the conveyor belt) Has top votes
> Skipper - Hootbob (I have never seen him without a hat)
> ...


Friends in law enforcement have told me that a criminal will often confess to a lesser crime in an attempt to appear cooperative, while infact trying to divert attention from their involvment in the more serious charge. I'm not saying... I'm just saying!









Then again... maybe it is me?

Or maybe not!










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> .... But I did check the threads I was thinking about and sure as shootin, My hint is right there in black and white. For the most part all of you , Wolf, Riz , TDVFFJohn, PDX, HootBob are in that thread.


Must say that sure narrows things down a bit







... just how many do you suppose there are that DON'T include this mix??? Which threads are you referring too?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thor said:


> Ok, I tried keeping my mouth shut. I voted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why Thank You Thor, What a Lovely compliment.









Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Ya know now that I have given this a little thought..............I'm thinkin







Ginger wasn't to bright & maybe this isn't such a nice compliment after all







. Now as I recall, Marianne was a cutie & pretty smart.









Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Ya know now that I have given this a little thought..............I'm thinkin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tami Ginger!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Yall are killing me.







I have not had this much fun in a long time.









Some of your train of thought in very interesting through .









On edit: The answer is so simple it is going to make you mad for not thinking about it earlier.

Leon


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Now I understand all of the conveyer belt comments I've been hearing about for the last 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tami,

Don't tell me you read the entire conveyor belt thread!!! You really need to get out more.









Scott
[/quote]

Well Scott,

I cannot tell a lie







if you have to know. It was brought to my attention & yes "we" read it. 
John read the first 50+ posts & I read the rest









You are right we need to get out more ..... no denying that









Tami


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Here is my report.

NJMikeC=0
Gilligan=1

I got my PM back and I guessed incorrectly. So once upon a time Travellers signed one of his threads "Gilligan" . So I thought it was obvious but now I'm even more stumped!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The plot thickens!









(Or is that the gravy?)
Too much fun!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Tami, that is so funny about bumping that old thread.









Leon


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> The plot thickens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I'm the one having the most fun!























Gilligan


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Tami, that is so funny about bumping that old thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Tami, that is so funny about bumping that old thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Leon - that was me because Tami didn't get the conveyer belt reference. I thought there may be others that hadn't seen it yet. It seemed an appropriate place for it.
















Jean Ann


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> Here is my report.
> 
> NJMikeC=0
> Gilligan=1
> ...


Good try Mike.







Keep investigating, because you are pretty smart.









Leon


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Yall are killing me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just read between the lines............









MaeJae


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> Yall are killing me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just read between the lines............









MaeJae 
[/quote]

Then it must be Crawfish.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

campmg said:


> Then it must be Crawfish.


I feel honored MaeJae and campmg,







but it is not me. Gilligan is a person with a vision of the whole forest and not just the trees. Like the old saying goes, "You can not see the forest for the trees".

Leon


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Let's start narrowing this thing down. The PNW rally is being held this weekend. I believe its dry camping so no wifi.

I want to hear from Gilligan tomorrow (Saturday). If no word, then he's either one of the PNW'ers or someone else out camping that can't reply. You all know who is on the usual suspect list and it's larger than given here in the poll. Let's hear from you tomorrow.

Can Gilligan come out and play?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

*sigh* It is fun speculating who Gilligan is, but I think that when we find out (if we do) that it's going to be a let down...I've laughed through this whole thing and have reallly enjoyed trying to figure it out







It's going to be like finding out that there's no Easter Bunny







Oops! Sorry for letting the cat out of the bag everyone!

I say Let Gilligan Live On!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It is fun trying to figure it out but for me its aggravating when someone knows who it is and teases us


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> It is fun trying to figure it out but for me its aggravating when someone knows who it is and teases us


OK, you've got a point...
BUT...do you really think they know who it is???


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I feel really stupid, as I thought it was somebody real. At first thinking it was a coincidence, then after seeing Goshen, and the signature, thinking it might have been one of the factory reps...

Boy, it's a good thing I became a FF instead of going into the family business (My Dad was a police officer for over 30 years). I wouldn't have been to sucessful in the investigation end of things. I better stay out of the Fire Marshals office too.

Tim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I think it's Hootbob. He's tall and thin like Gilligan - though a might better looking. Did I cover myself by saying that?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> The plot thickens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I'm the one having the most fun!























Gilligan








[/quote]

Are you really I know who you are










Don


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

so i've diagramed it all out, linking the time each of you is on the site to the time that the posts where made by Mr. G (as he likes to be called). by doing so, i narrowed it down to someone living in the central time zone. I then took the square root of the number of posts each of you have, and divided the sum of those numbers by the total number of outbackers, rounded to the nearest whole number. this number indicates the latitude of Mr. G's location. I further refined the his longitudinal location by using the number of posts Mr. G has multiplied by his date of birth rounded up to the nearest prime number. after exhaustive computer analysis, it seems that gilligan is...

me.


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Water Heater Data from the Library
> 
> The Atwood water heater tank is constructed of a core of high strength aluminum. The interior of the tank consists of a 15% thickness of type 7072 aluminum (pure aluminum and zinc) that is fused to the core during the rolling process. This material protects the tank from the affects of heavy metals and salts found in waters throughout the country. It is anodic to these heavy metals and acts much like an anode in a steel glass lined tank except it will last much longer.


hurricaneplumber, Gilligan, is that you?
Hope you don't mind that I edited your reply to Atwood water heater, just in fun.
My DW mentioned that you might be Gilligan.
Every now and again I see your post and think that she might be right.
Maybe you are the professor.

Greg


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I am Spartacus......wait, wrong movie.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

This should answer all! Look at the time and date. It seems pdx doug has been on the Gilligan kick for a while.

Who's Next? Something Is Way Wrong, with the the space/time continuum !!! Options 

Switch to: Linear+ PDX_Doug Sep 26 2005, 04:10 PM Post #1

Outbackers Contributor

Group: Members
Posts: 7000
Joined: 16-November 04
From: Beaverton, Oregon
Member No.: 653

OK, First Gilligan dies. A major blow to humanity in it's own right!

Who's next?

Jeannie?...

Rhoda?...

Marcia Brady? (OK, that wouldn't be such a loss)

What more can they do to us?

I'm mad as hell! And I'm not gonna take it anymore!!!

mournful trails,
doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Then it must be Crawfish.


I feel honored MaeJae and campmg,







but it is not me. Gilligan is a person with a vision of the whole forest and not just the trees. Like the old saying goes, "You can not see the forest for the trees".

Leon








[/quote]

Actually, I was not really implying that Gilligan is youâ€¦
My point was to read between the lines and think on a much deeper level!








Re-read some of the Gilligan posts...

In time it will come,








MaeJae


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

Forget about the crazy boxers and flags....Otter Lake I know what kind of Hat I will be giving you.

Hint: it will be white...I can see the pics already









Thor

Don

Forget about the crazy boxers and flags....Otter Lake I know what kind of Hat I will be giving you.

Hint: it will be white...I can see the pics already









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Don
> 
> Forget about the crazy boxers and flags....Otter Lake I know what kind of Hat I will be giving you.
> 
> ...


Don't even think about a white gilligan hat






























Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

The whole art of teaching is only the art of awakening the natural curiosity of young minds
for the purpose of satisfying it afterwards. 
_Anatole France _ (1844 - 1924),


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I cannot comfortably vote. Somebody else is just too non-specific. I don't consider _the naughty one_ JUST somebody!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that while the PNW Outbackers are at the Rally on the Deschutes River, Gilligan is suddenly silent.









Bob


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

RizFam said:


>


Very interesting. Very interesting indeed.

Leon


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

On second thought, I think it's a move to throw us!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> Has anyone noticed that while the PNW Outbackers are at the Rally on the Deschutes River, Gilligan is suddenly silent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you check Gilligan's profile, they were active at 9:30 PM Eastern last night.....
and 12:30 today.

Steve


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

He who esteems trifles for themselves is a trifler; he who
esteems them for the conclusions to be drawn from them, or the 
advantage to which they can be put, is a philosopher. 
-_Edward Bulwer Lytton _ (1803 - 1873)


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Has anyone noticed that while the PNW Outbackers are at the Rally on the Deschutes River, Gilligan is suddenly silent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you check Gilligan's profile, they were active at 9:30 PM Eastern last night.....
and 12:30 today.

Steve
[/quote]

Wi-Fi hotspots?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> Has anyone noticed that while the PNW Outbackers are at the Rally on the Deschutes River, Gilligan is suddenly silent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you check Gilligan's profile, they were active at 9:30 PM Eastern last night.....
and 12:30 today.

Steve
[/quote]

Wi-Fi hotspots?








[/quote]

Maybe or maybe not
That is the question

Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hmmm.........you know? W4DRR was the first to post a pic of Gilligan, I do believe..........how 'bout it, Bob?? Are you portraying Gilligan?? I know you haven't posted hardly at all, lately. What is it?? Too busy playing Gilligan?








Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Whoever it is is someone who is very creative. Think about the thread on Wolfie's renovations while she was on vacation.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thor said:


> Don
> 
> Forget about the crazy boxers and flags....Otter Lake  I know what kind of Hat I will be giving you.
> 
> ...


Excuse me,







but uh..... did you mean Twin Mountain







or uh......... are you coming to Otter Lake










I HOPE SO  ...... don't you be teasing us Thor









Tami


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> Has anyone noticed that while the PNW Outbackers are at the Rally on the Deschutes River, Gilligan is suddenly silent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you check Gilligan's profile, they were active at 9:30 PM Eastern last night.....
and 12:30 today.

Steve
[/quote]

Wi-Fi hotspots?








[/quote]

You know, Doug WAS on his laptop during the rally... There are witnesses! Hmmmm........


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Interesting

Don


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hmmmm...... Not exactly the Gilligan hat, but.......


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Being convinced one knows the whole story is the surest way to fail. 
-Philip Crosby


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> Hmmmm...... Not exactly the Gilligan hat, but.......


Now that's dedication









Tami


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

WAcamper said:


> You know, Doug WAS on his laptop during the rally... There are witnesses! Hmmmm........


I see he was. Which hat was he wearing at the time.










Leon


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Good one Leon. You guys are killing me today with the photoshop work. Nicely done.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

_I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together.
I am the egg man, We are the egg men, I am the walrus
Coo coo ca choo_

But am I Gilligan?









_PDX_Doug has 'A talk' with Gilligan_

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

LOLOLOL!! Too funny you guys!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> _I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together.
> I am the egg man, We are the egg men, I am the walrus
> Coo coo ca choo_
> 
> ...


I don't know that picture looks doctored???????









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> _I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together.
> I am the egg man, We are the egg men, I am the walrus
> Coo coo ca choo_
> 
> ...


I don't know that picture looks doctored???????









Don
[/quote]
You're right, someonehas clearly superimposed Doug's face on that figure in the back! Geesh - like we'd believe that!!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX

You have out done yourself.














How did you get a picture of Hootbob without a mustache and wearing a red shirt? The white hat you can buy on eBay.

Tami

Great catch







...I figure the more I talk about it....my DW will give us the thumbs up. The problem for us is the 8-10hrs drive for the weekend just a couple weeks apart.









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK campers... Time to put this thing to rest.
Why, the very notion of me being Gilligan is absolutely ludicrous. Why, there is no similarity at all!









I mean... you might as well accuse me of being The Skipper!









'Nuff said?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice work Doug. You know you have my vote but a "very reliable but unnamed third party" source assured me that it isn't you.

If you really are PDX Doug.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

_Read and re-read slowly...things will become clearer....







_

'If a person were to try stripping the disguises from actors while they play a scene upon stage, showing to the audience their real looks and the faces they were born with, would not such a one spoil the whole play ? And would not the spectators think he deserved to be driven out of the theatre with brickbats,(criticism) as a drunken disturber ?... Now what else is the whole life of mortals but a sort of comedy, in which the various actors, disguised by various costumes and masks, walk on and play each one his part, until the manager waves them off the stage ? Moreover, this manager frequently bids the same actor to go back in a different costume, so that he who has but lately played the king in scarlet now acts the flunkey in patched clothes. Thus all things are presented by shadows.' 
-Erasmus, _ The Praise of Folly_


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> '... he who has but lately played the king in scarlet now acts the flunkey in patched clothes. Thus all things are presented by shadows.'
> -Erasmus, _ The Praise of Folly_


yup - sounds like PDX_, himself!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Doug, I do know who you are.









Leon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> Doug, I do know who you are.


Cool Leon! So do I!
It's right there on my Birth Certificate for me whenever I forget!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Skipper PDX - Has a nice ring to it









Thor


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

did someone say they need a skipper? would that be a he or a she or a skipperheshe?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

No way is it Doug. He is just to nice to try to pull one over on us like that.


----------



## Professor (Sep 12, 2006)

Just checking in to say it can not be any of those listed. Now I got to get back to the winterizing experiment.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Professor said:


> Just checking in to say it can not be any of those listed. Now I got to get back to the winterizing experiment.


He who establishes his argument by noise and command, shows that his reason is weak. 
-Michel de Montaigne [/I] (1533 - 1592)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Professor said:


> Just checking in to say it can not be any of those listed. Now I got to get back to the winterizing experiment.


Too funny - Worth the extra member

Thor


----------

